
Deterministic Disappointment in C++ - mihaitodor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbUTAoHy6Ls
======
mihaitodor
Slides:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1fSkpD51FKmy8VEO9P86j...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1fSkpD51FKmy8VEO9P86jWN6tOEaBmzHOXo14zLRkFKE/edit#slide=id.p)

For some background about this talk, please check out Niall’s paper entitled
“P1095R0/N2289: Zero overhead deterministic failure - A unified mechanism for
C and C++” here: [http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n2289.pdf](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n2289.pdf)

